# Intelligent key



## Pkb3z (Dec 12, 2021)

I have a 2012 370 and every time I shut the drivers door the intelligent key beeping occurs even while car is running and even when key is in car it acts like you took the key away from the car. All the fobs do this it doesn’t matter if car is on or off the only way to stop it is to unplug the door jam switch on the drivers door. Wondering if that just means the door jam switch is bad?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Pkb3z said:


> I have a 2012 370 and every time I shut the drivers door the intelligent key beeping occurs even while car is running and even when key is in car it acts like you took the key away from the car. All the fobs do this it doesn’t matter if car is on or off the only way to stop it is to unplug the door jam switch on the drivers door. Wondering if that just means the door jam switch is bad?


How does it behave on the passenger's door? If it's OK there, then you may be right about a bad driver's door switch.


----------



## Pkb3z (Dec 12, 2021)

Driver side is the only side that gives me a problem . The switch is cheap so I’ll replace and see what happens and repost my results.


----------



## isaicjhamir (11 mo ago)

i had the same problem but changing the switch solved it. good luck

Tutuapp 9Apps ShowBox


----------

